# Critique my Alpine doelings:)



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 3 Alpine doelings that I would like critiqued
Merry Oaks Sweet Home Alabama









Merry Oaks CallMeTheBreeze









Merry Oaks Tokyo Rose








Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They all seem decent when pinched down. Would like to see a set up pic where you didnt pinch em down. Pinching them down is something that you dont need to do outside of the show ring cept maybe for keeper pictures. Critiquing is looking at the animal for what it is and giving opinions. Pinching down hides many faults. But right off I can see that all their front legs are not in line and are ahead of their shoulders. Should be a straight line down from the shoulder through the legs. Past, that a little young for a good critique.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

OK, thanks Dave.
If I can get my camera to work I will try and get some morepictures


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Great. I will say they all seem to have good feet and legs under them.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Starting with *Alabama*:

Pros:
-She's got an adorable face! 
-Neck is smoothly blended into brisket
-Fairly clean throat latch
-Sharp withers
-Ok brisket
-Noting what Dave said: Alabama's front legs are not too far forward, in the picture they are because you can see she's got the near one a step forward. Bring it back a step in your mind and it's fairly well centered on the shoulder.
-Tight elbow
-Good clean, straight front legs
-Short upright fore pasterns
-Shoulder blends nicely into barrel
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in barrel in general
-Long, level topline
-Level rump
-Rump length look okay
-Smooth hindquarter assembly
-Nice incurve on thigh
-Nicely angled back legs
-Strong back legs
-Good rear pasterns
-Body length is good

Cons:
-Short face - jaw should be longer
-Short neck
-Neck could blend more smoothly into withers
-Neck could blend better into shoulder
-Rump could be a tad longer
-Could be a bit more refined in appearance

Can't comment on chest floor...she's too fuzzy  Body capacity doesn't work too well to critique with that young of kids yet, so can't say anything about it yet  And not going to comment on her uphill posture...it doesn't look like she is that uphill naturally.

And now *Breeze*:

Pros:
-Nice long jaw
-Clean throat latch
-Good neck length
-Clean, feminine neck
-Neck blends nicely into brisket
-Neck blends nicely into shoulder
-Sharp withers
-Tight elbow
-Good brisket
-Good chest floor
-Smooth shoulder assembly - really nice 
-Smooth, straight front legs
-Short, upright front pasterns
-Good depth in heart girth
-Shoulder blends smoothly into barrel
-Good depth in barrel in general
-Good promising body capacity 
-Nice rump length
-Level rump
-Ok incurve to thigh - Alabama's is better
-Smooth hindquarter assembly
-Nice rear pasterns
-Good rear legs
-Good body length
-Nice feminine appearance
-I think she is uphill - in the picture she is pinched down, but she looks naturally uphill anyways

Cons:
-Neck could blend better into withers
-Front legs are wee bit too far forward, but not too bad
-Toes out a bit in the rear
-There's something off with her back legs, not sure what though 

Breeze is my favorite of the three  I also think she's the best one.

And finally *Toyko Rose*:

Pros:
-Nice long jaw
-Clean throat latch
-Feminine neck
-Really nice depth in heart girth
-Really, really good body length
-Long, level topline
-Good body capacity
-Good depth in rear and middle barrel
-Long rump
-Level rump
-Smooth hindquarter assembly
-Nice incurve to thigh
-Nicely angled back legs
-Nice long cannon bones in rear
-Good chest floor
-Nice rear pasterns

Cons:
-Lacks neck length
-Lacks brisket
-Neck could blend better into withers - it's real abrupt
-Front legs are too far forward of shoulder - even if she was standing with them squarely under her, I think they would still be too far forward.
-Shoulder is small, and too far forward

From her heart girth back, she's got a really nice body. It's her shoulder/front legs/neck that fails her  Picture angle is also hard to critique properly.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Here are clipped pictures of Bam and Breeze.























And one of Clematis's daughter, Lucy.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

And some of Tokyo. Her head looks really big in these pictures, dunno why.


----------

